
The V Programming Language - archivist1
https://github.com/vlang/v.git
======
dang
There have been a bunch of threads about this in the past year:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20250990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20250990)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20229632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20229632)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19403271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19403271)

Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20258485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20258485)

~~~
archivist1
I guess the paradox of killing them all so quickly is it's unlikely the signal
of poor quality propagates widely

first time I saw it was today and I thought it looked cool.

I think name and shame, street parade the criminal would be a good moderation
idea. don't just highlight the best, highlight the worst. it helps reinforce
standards

never seen a forum do that tho. it's always about the most liked

but in society we also know the most hated

------
raitucarp
Why someone bump this again?

------
hawkice
Those fast compiles, fast speed, plus the feature list (standard generics and
hot code reloading) make this look insanely cool! What's the secret sauce? The
translation from C and compile being 25x faster than just compiling C seems
nearly impossible.

Edit: sibling comment points out it may seem amazingly cool and nearly
impossible because it does not, in fact, exist. How can we learn more about
the feasibility of this living up to their claims?

~~~
hippyhippo
> What's the secret sauce?

Lies.

On a more serious note, compilers and programming languages take years to get
into a usable state, and V very much in early stages of development, pre-pre-
pre-alpha or similar quality. It is far from usable for any serious work at
all. All the listed features are "planned features", many of which are not yet
implementd or buggy. In other words, as development progresses, the author of
V will realize that it is not easy to design/implement those features
properly, otherwise every language would have that.

------
sagichmal
This is vaporware bordering on a scam, please don't signal boost it.

[https://christine.website/blog/v-vvork-in-
progress-2020-01-0...](https://christine.website/blog/v-vvork-in-
progress-2020-01-03)

~~~
quickthrower2
Just teething problems I reckon par for the course for a new language.

Not honoring monotonic let alone semantic versioning is a bit annoying but oh
well.

~~~
stefano
These are not normal teething problems, it's straight up poor poor software
and the claims about the supported features are quite simply lies right now.
Last time I looked at the compiler, it was basically doing search and replace
to generate buggy C code.

~~~
quickthrower2
Oh that’s horrendous given the safety claims they are making!

------
hellofunk
> There's no garbage collection or reference counting. V cleans everything up
> during compilation. If your V program compiles, it's guaranteed that it's
> going to be leak free.

~~~
tedzhu
I don't quite understand, what is guaranteeing it's leak free?

~~~
hellofunk
Exactly.

------
DigitalJetsam
> Simplicity: the language can be learned in less than an hour

> Built-in ORM

Chortle

------
lbj
Looks close to Crystal but very much a work in progress

------
quickthrower2
But can it run Doom? Yes.

Proof for those clicking the small triangular:
[https://vlang.io/img/doom.png](https://vlang.io/img/doom.png)

~~~
shakna
> The doom example is still only one file that doesn’t even compile anymore.
> [0]

Seems that it can _sometimes_ do Doom.

[0] [https://christine.website/blog/v-vvork-in-
progress-2020-01-0...](https://christine.website/blog/v-vvork-in-
progress-2020-01-03)

